# Free Online Knitting Magazine



## ssk1953 (Jan 29, 2012)

I was wondering if you all knew about a new free online knitting magazine called "Clotheshorse Magazine"? Here is the link so you can check it out and sign up. Each new addition comes in your email.

http://www.clotheshorsemag.com/


----------



## btibbs70 (Mar 23, 2011)

TNX. A lot of the designs seem unique and appealing.


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Thanks for posting. I have never heard of it before xx


----------



## ssk1953 (Jan 29, 2012)

You are welcome. I've been meaning to post the link for several weeks but always forgot. When I got my latest email issue, that's when I remembered to tell my KP friends about it.


----------



## 4pins (Jan 4, 2012)

All signed up now

Thank you for the info.

Marian :thumbup:


----------



## dragondrummer (Jun 5, 2011)

Cool mag. Thanks for posting the link.  :thumbup:


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

I didn't see any thing for signing up/subscribing, so I sent them a message. In truth, my pushing-60 body just can't be dropped into the fashions they show, but there are sure some interesting techniques I'd love to apply to styles I can wear. Thanks for the link, verrrry interesting!


----------



## moke (Oct 8, 2011)

lovely...will use it ty


----------



## Topsy (May 7, 2011)

JoyceinNC said:


> I didn't see any thing for signing up/subscribing, so I sent them a message. In truth, my pushing-60 body just can't be dropped into the fashions they show, but there are sure some interesting techniques I'd love to apply to styles I can wear. Thanks for the link, verrrry interesting!


Ditto. Couldn't see a place to sign up either so I sent message. Ditto on the body too but mine is 60+. Still interested for granddaughters and techniques.


----------



## ssk1953 (Jan 29, 2012)

Click on the "contact" toolbar at the top and just fill out info and submit. That will get you on their email list. Sorry I failed to say that in my first note. ;-)


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

ssk1953 said:


> Click on the "contact" toolbar at the top and just fill out info and submit. That will get you on their email list. Sorry I failed to say that in my first note. ;-)


Thanks! I sent them a message about signing up, maybe that will do the trick!


----------



## breeze075 (May 12, 2012)

Thanks for posting; very unique.


----------



## bellestarr12 (Mar 26, 2011)

thanks for sharing - I love what I've seen so far :thumbup:


----------



## shelindo (Jul 1, 2011)

Not necessarily things for a 71 yr old to wear...but I have great nieces who are "with it!" and I think I could gain some "street cred" with these things!


----------



## KarenJo (Feb 24, 2011)

What a beautiful "read". Great link. thanks


----------



## Shannon123 (Mar 9, 2012)

Thanks for sharing this link. I've signed up to receive new issues.


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

Thank you so much. That was so nice and refreshing. I loved it.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Lovely patterns, thanks for posting.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

lots of interesting things there. No patterns that I could see - just a link to purchase them.


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

chickkie said:


> lots of interesting things there. No patterns that I could see - just a link to purchase them.


I see what you mean- didn't check that out before. That means this would more accuratly be called an online pattern catalog, instead of a knitting magazine. Live and learn!


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

Great link. Thanks


----------



## Ellisen (Dec 5, 2011)

Oooooooooo! How fantastic. Thanks for posting. I signed up, too!


----------



## jaml (Feb 4, 2011)

Saw magazine but could not figure how to sign up. Like a lot of their patterns and even ordered one.


----------



## MacRae (Dec 3, 2011)

Neat! Thanks for posting.


----------



## ssk1953 (Jan 29, 2012)

jaml said:


> Saw magazine but could not figure how to sign up. Like a lot of their patterns and even ordered one.


Hey Jaml, if you go to the website you will see "magazine" on the left toolbar, over on the far right is the "contact" toolbar. Just click and it takes you to the screen to send your email to get updates. Hopes this helps. I thought it was a neat little online magazine too. I just happened up on it one day a couple of months ago when I was doing a search for online knitting magazines.


----------



## korteruckmar (Dec 2, 2011)

Purchased the Ampelus pattern.


----------

